# Nissan rules STS in Chi-town!



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

1st, 2nd and 3rd.
First was John Moore in a classic 91. Car is an AutoX machine!
Second was Bryan ? In a 4th Gen max? 
Third was me in my 2k Auto B15. 

Now you are all proabably thinking ha, there were only 3 people in your class! Nope 15, thats right 15, I beat up on some Tegs, 1 type r, Tons of modded civics of all kinds! Imprezas, Eclipses, etc, etc. 

I would like to thank Mike at Motivational Engineering for making this possible. Your coilovers rock! 

And on that we depart with, if you haven't heard about the newest SM monster thats running around and kicking ass hit up Wes and ask him 

oh yeah one more thing! Mr Moore is so fast that he didn't have a clean run all day, and he still beat 2nd place by 1 sec!

and one more thing..............I dnf'd every run but 1. How messed up is that. I finally was able to find out that I was missing a gate. The corner workers were'nt marking the sheets with what cone you dnf'd on!


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Congrats Makes me proud to know Nissans are kicking ass.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice job. The Nissans represent pretty well at my local AutoX


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

*STS*

Keep it up! We need to make a good showing so they have a new car to wory about , and they can quit complaining about Subie's. I'm getting rid of mine and building my new 91 SE-R for STS. I think this cor has a good chance at a national win! The car will be out and running as soon as I get my Advance Designs. The car won't see nationals this year, but I hope to have the suspension workedout by spring. Keep me posted !!


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Hell yeah!*

Nissan rules baby! Just like a Audi did at the 24 hours of lemans....Nissan 1, 2 , and 3 Keep it up!


----------

